# How Do You Cut Rubber Mat?



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I use a razor knife as you mentioned. Once you get one side scored, you can bend it and cut the rest of the way through.


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

we cut ours with like an electric saw thing.


----------



## Eagle eye 1 (Nov 27, 2008)

Would a sawzall do the trick. I have an assortment of blades so you can try a course blade or a metal cutting blade. I would think something made for wood (a course blade) would work the best.

Let me know who it works. I need to add stalls in the spring.

Eagle Eye 1


----------



## .A.j. (Aug 29, 2007)

We used a chain saw and then sanded the edges.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

I use a Sawzall with a plywood blade.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

county said:


> I use a Sawzall with a plywood blade.


thats what my dad did when i wanted mats in my trailer... it stinks somthing bad though


----------



## steph81285 (Oct 25, 2007)

We used a box knife to cut ours


----------



## safire (May 1, 2010)

Hi we cut rubber all the time with a cnc water jet profiling machine, it uses high pressure water and abrasives to waterjet cut through virtually any material.
Rubber can be cut into intricate shapes to high precision.
In your case the mat could be cut like a jigsaw puzzle making it easier to handle and install.
This could also be handy for you because once you have had the first set, when it needs replacing you could make a repeat order.
It is not a cheap as do it yourself methods but it is a professional way to cut rubber. have a look at: www.safirewaterjet.co.uk to see samples of cut parts.

safire
www.Safire.uk.com


----------

